# Has anyone stored any Wal-Mart type mashed potato flakes?



## Elizabeth2 (Jun 8, 2002)

Just wondered if anyone has tested boxed mashed potato flakes, such as you can buy at Wal-Mart--not plain, but the "garlic and herb" flavored, for instance. They have a best-buy date only about a year out, but we were thinking that taken out of the box, put in a bucket with some oxygen absorbers, it might be nice to have some put by, just to have a bit of variety. Most of our food stores are basic, plain, wheat, rice, beans, etc. Of course we have some spices too, but these instant mashed potato packets would be easy for a quick meal.
I realize they wouldn't keep well for 10-20 years, but maybe 3-4 years. Opinions? Experiences?
Thanks,
Elizabeth


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

I haven't tried Walmart brand specifically but I do have some potato flakes vacuum sealed (a gallon ziplock closed almost all the way, inside the vac bag, to help avoid the flakes sucking out). I once had a box of instant potatoes in the original box, forgotten on a back shelf in my kitchen, and after about two years I tried using it. They were bitter and didn't moisten properly when I tried to eat them. I ended up throwing them out.

I'm guessing keeping the air out is the key.


----------



## tn_junk (Nov 28, 2006)

I've never met a potato flake, of any brand, worth eating much less worth storing.
JMHO, but I rather eat wallpaper past. Has more flavor and a better texture.

alan


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 2, 2007)

We like the Betty Crocker brand of flavored potatoes for a quick meal and I've stored them for quite some time. Last year they tinkered with the ingredients and we don't eat them as often so I ended up with a few boxes just slightly outside their exp. date and they are edible but not nearly as good. Something changed about them and it's mostly texture it seems. It could be a combination of age and the reformulation but the texture thing is age. They are mushy instead of light and fluffy and even the reformulated ones were light and fluffy. I won't keep more now than we can rotate out in a year's time.

I don't think the oxy absorbers would help because they are already in an air tight package. The unflavored variety might store better long term. I bought a #10 can from Walton a year or so ago just to try them out. I may break those open soon and see how they've held up.


----------



## Sharon (May 11, 2002)

I have #10 cans of "Idahoan" instant potatoes I bought from Wal-Mart in 1999. I opened one of the cans about 2 weeks ago. They taste fine (well, as fine as instant potatoes get). They don't have oxygen absorbers, just sealed in a #10 can.


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2008)

They keep for a few years. I speak from experience.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

galump said:


> I've never met a potato flake, of any brand, worth eating much less worth storing.
> JMHO, but I rather eat wallpaper past. Has more flavor and a better texture.
> 
> alan


You just didn't add enough butter, salt and pepper! Those instant flakes are a comfort food I eat about 3 times a year....when I'm wearing my ugliest flannel nightgown and maybe even have a mud mask on my face. Maybe it's a girl thing.

I also use them to thicken soup, add to casseroles and use as a binder for hamburger. They aren't bad mixed with an egg and fried in a skillet like hash browns either. They aren't my first choice for nutritious, stick to your ribs prep foods, but they definitely have their place in my pantry.


----------



## Junkman (Dec 17, 2005)

Sharon said:


> I have #10 cans of "Idahoan" instant potatoes I bought from Wal-Mart in 1999. I opened one of the cans about 2 weeks ago. They taste fine (well, as fine as instant potatoes get). They don't have oxygen absorbers, just sealed in a #10 can.


I agree. In fact our schools use the Idahoan instant potatoes. If you mix an egg, a teaspoon of prepared mustard, roll your fish in that then in the potato flakes and fry in oil, they are great. Saw a Chef on TV do it. Only don't over cook or they get kind of bitter. jklady


----------



## LvDemWings (Sep 11, 2005)

I buy mine from Aldi. The potato flakes are in a celophane bag inside the box. They have held up well being stored in my basement. Once opened I transfer the flakes to a glass jar.


----------



## Randy Rooster (Dec 14, 2004)

Sharon said:


> I have #10 cans of "Idahoan" instant potatoes I bought from Wal-Mart in 1999. I opened one of the cans about 2 weeks ago. They taste fine (well, as fine as instant potatoes get). They don't have oxygen absorbers, just sealed in a #10 can.



I have some too. Havent seen them in the cans in a while though. Do they still make them?


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2008)

Randy Rooster said:


> I have some too. Havent seen them in the cans in a while though. Do they still make them?


I'd like to know too. Those would make a really good prep item.


----------



## Sharon (May 11, 2002)

Randy Rooster said:


> I have some too. Havent seen them in the cans in a while though. Do they still make them?


I don't know--I haven't bought any since 1999 (Y2K ready ya know). We always grow our own potatoes and normally get more than we can eat in a year, but his summer's drought did a number on our potatoes and I broke open one of the cans we had and found them to be acceptable (I did add sour cream, cheese powder, shredded cheddar, butter, salt, pepper, & milk to them though). They smelled and looked just like dried potato flakes always do. My husband and daughter both ate them with no complaints. If I remember, next time I go to town I'll look and see if they still carry them. If I see them I'll post it on this board.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

beprepared.com has great "instant potatoes"--and my DH has always hated instant but actually likes these. #10 cans and we've put quite a few back along with the dehydrated sliced ones,too. 

Real potatoes are out of sight in price around here --10# for $4.29! All that spring rain we got here left us with only the late planting to store. Not like you can substitute rice or noodles anymore the way they've gone up,too. Can't believe I used to get 50# for $3 for unclassifieds from a neighbor in MI....we hauled over 5000#'s to our local food bank of culls that he couldn't give away. DEE


----------



## treesonggal (May 4, 2006)

I've bought the Karlin's Kitchen Collection Instant Idaho Mashed Potatoes from Dollar General. They're fine in a pinch. 10# of Russets were $6.99 here last week so we seldom eat potatoes anymore. Didn't grow any either because George keeps saying we can go to the potato farm and get some - but that hasn't happened either...must be a man thing LOL.

I poured the potato flakes into one-gallon glass jars and added O2 abosorbers to them. They've kept well for over a year.


----------



## neolady (Dec 30, 2005)

I buy powdered instant potatoes - never had a problem with them and the cans last after opened a couple of years. Carnation or Trio were the brands I used in the past, but they have now been replaced by another brand by the supplier I use. They are not "regular" potatoes, but they have their place in our house (i.e. shepherd's pie).


----------



## fin29 (Jun 4, 2003)

I have a bag of Walmart instant potatoes that I Foodsavered (new verb) about four years ago. I've used them recently and they were indistinguishable from fresh...though completely distinguishable from actual potatoes, lol. I'm anxious to get rid of them as they're one of the last vestiges of my Walmart patronization. Haven't been there in over a year and counting...

BTW, instant potatoes are great to add to bread recipes. They attract moisture to the loaf and keep it moist for several days.


----------



## Skip_1 (Aug 3, 2008)

While they aren't as handy as the flakes, I have home-grown potatoes that we canned. A little more prep, but a whole lot more flavor!


----------



## mamakat (Jun 13, 2005)

I have stored the Wal-Mart brand mashed potato flakes in my cellar for several months and haven't had any problems at all. We do keep a dehumidifier in the cellar, so maybe that helps. I don't think you would have any problem storing them for a year or two.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

I'm currently using some that is very close to the expiration date. They've been in a plastic tote (in original packaging) for about a year. They are as good/bad now as they were when they were new. I like the herb packet potatoes, but I have some of the plain potato flakes too. I don't really like them well, but if they are made using powdered milk instead of plain water they're not too bad, and much better than nothing. I add other flavors like a bit of bacon grease, butter, lots of salt & pepper, and if I have some Mrs Dash on hand I use it too. If nothing else I'll put in some steak seasoning to add some flavor.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

I like them with grated parmesan cheese and lots of cracked pepper mixed in, or sour cream, or bacon bits, or even peas. I don't serve them often as a dish at our table, but they're a great late night snack or comfort food on a stormy night when the hubby is traveling. I've used them for shepherd's pie too, with an egg mixed in to bake them firmer....someone on this thread mentioned that dish.


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2008)

Spinner said:


> I like the herb packeted potatoes, but I have some of the plain potato flakes too. I don't really like them well, but if they are made using powdered milk instead of plain water they're not too bad, and much better than nothing. I add other flavors like a bit of bacon grease, butter, lots of salt & pepper, and if I have some Mrs Dash on hand I use it too. If nothing else I'll put in some steak seasoning to add some flavor.


You can make potato salad out of the plain flakes. Reconstitute them as mashed potatoes, but then mix in mayo, chopped boiled eggs, sweet pickle relish, and whatever else you like in your potato salad. 

Also you can make fried potato patties, and fake "baked" potatoes, and cream of potato soup.

They're very useful. I fix them in various ways 2 or 3 times a month. Just another way to keep the menu varied.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

ladycat, thanks for the ideas. I'd never thought of using them like real potatoes before. I just buy them and toss them in storage, then when they get close to expiring I try to use them up so I haven't wasted the money I spent to store them. Now that I have some other ways to use them, they might turn out to be worth buying more often.


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2008)

Spinner said:


> ladycat, thanks for the ideas. I'd never thought of using them like real potatoes before. I just buy them and toss them in storage, then when they get close to expiring I try to use them up so I haven't wasted the money I spent to store them. Now that I have some other ways to use them, they might turn out to be worth buying more often.


You're welcome. 

I keep plenty on hand. I ordered more yesterday; I posted about it here: http://homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=268275


----------



## rickd203 (Sep 11, 2005)

I have about 6 boxes stored. It should be enough to last about a year since I don't eat mashed potatoes too often.


----------



## Randy Rooster (Dec 14, 2004)

Wal Mart does carry # 10 cans of potato sticks


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2008)

I've been slowly decreasing the amount, but I've kept instant tater flakes for years. The plain variety store well vac-sealed in glass jars. Ten years easily.

The flavored ones would depend on the exact ingredients. Anything with a significant fat/oil content would have a shorter shelf-life though added preservatives would help. Even the flavored ones ought to store well vac-sealed or packed with oxygen absorbers then kept in the ubiquitous cool, dark place.

The original packaging as it comes from the store usually isn't up to the job of long-term storage typically being thin LDPE plastic though the metal or foil/metal lined cans can work well.

.....Alan.


----------



## Sharon (May 11, 2002)

Randy Rooster said:


> I have some too. Havent seen them in the cans in a while though. Do they still make them?


Well, I finally got to town and checked out Wal-mart today. They did have large "cans" of Idahoan potatoes, however, they were like the cardboard round containers you buy oatmeal in. They did not have them in #10 cans. I don't think they'd store any longer in the round containers than they do in the regular boxes though.


----------



## Batt (Sep 8, 2006)

12 - 16oz packages of Idahoan Yukon Gold mashed potato flakes/bud, whatever just arrived by UPS yesterday. I purchased them based on another thread that they were 40% off on price. By buying 2 boxes (6 pkg ea.) the total price came up over the free shipping price, then took 40% off made each pkg about $1.30 each. Not too bad.

Anyway, tried them last night in some shepherds pie/cottage pie and it was certainly edible. Not quite as good a real potatoes, but not bad. The only problem is that they are made for serving tables and the only directions are for 1/2 gallon of water to 1 bag pf potatoes.....makes a bunch. I kinda worked it out to 1 cup of potatoes to 2 cups of water seems about right.

They are in kind of a sealed foil/plastic package so we'll just have to see how long they keep.


----------



## stranger (Feb 24, 2008)

galump said:


> I've never met a potato flake, of any brand, worth eating much less worth storing.
> JMHO, but I rather eat wallpaper past. Has more flavor and a better texture.
> 
> alan


 I'm not a mashed potatoe eater (only eat fried) and never believed in them til i saw a them being made on the Discovery Channel and heard all the good about them. now we buy them for large dinners, better than buying whole potatoes and tossin half them in the garbage because they're rotten or grew sprouts because we don't use many of them

*Has anyone stored any Wal-Mart type mashed potato flakes?*

we have about 30 pounds of Idahoan brand and Price Rite brand Idaho instant potatoes and 10#s of Betty Crocker potatoe Buds in the prep area, all plain, I don't think I'd store any with garlic and herbs in it very long..JMO


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2008)

The plain instant potato flakes are dead simple to store.

I just repack them into glass jars then vac-seal. Alternately you could also pack with oxygen absorbers.

Or if you have a decent storage area (under 75 degrees) you could simply pack them in glass jars then screw on the lid with no vac-sealing or absorbers or anything. If you'll be using them up in five years or less they ought to keep fine just like that unless it was extremely humid when you packed them. There's not a lot to go wrong with plain instant tater flakes.

The flavored stuff can be more complicated but even those will keep OK if vac-sealed or packed with absorbers.

.....Alan.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2008)

Adron said:


> 12 - 16oz packages of Idahoan Yukon Gold mashed potato flakes/bud, whatever just arrived by UPS yesterday. I purchased them based on another thread that they were 40% off on price. By buying 2 boxes (6 pkg ea.) the total price came up over the free shipping price, then took 40% off made each pkg about $1.30 each. Not too bad.
> 
> Anyway, tried them last night in some shepherds pie/cottage pie and it was certainly edible. Not quite as good a real potatoes, but not bad. The only problem is that they are made for serving tables and the only directions are for 1/2 gallon of water to 1 bag pf potatoes.....makes a bunch. I kinda worked it out to 1 cup of potatoes to 2 cups of water seems about right.
> 
> They are in kind of a sealed foil/plastic package so we'll just have to see how long they keep.


Dried potatoes will never taste like fresh ones. But I have tasty ways to fix them, and they make a change of pace. Also a good prep item.


----------



## stranger (Feb 24, 2008)

galump said:


> I've never met a potato flake, of any brand, worth eating much less worth storing.
> JMHO, *but I rather eat wallpaper past. Has more flavor and a better texture.*
> alan


 just read this and i remember seeing and hearing about the Germans and Russians in WW2 tearing off the wall paper and making a soup out of the wall paper paste as it was made of flour and corn starch, so you may have your choice between wall paper paste and instant potatoes someday.JMO


----------



## Space Cowboy (Apr 26, 2008)

The Idahoan "Regular" is pretty bad. The "buttery" flavor is actually pretty good. One reason I buy these is that instant potatoes used to have aluminum as a preservative, This brand does not. I've stored quite a bit in 6 gallon super pails. I will eventually have fresh, but these are an affordable stop gap until I do.

SC


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

I haven't found them in anything bigger than a 26.7-ounce box, but I've found that Hungry Jack brand instant potatoes taste a thousand times better than any other brand and the most like fresh mashed potatoes. Even my lifelong die-hard instant potato hater sister, lol, loved them once I tricked her into trying them. I use these often, since I live alone and it's much easier. I used to dislike instant potatoes too and thought they were all pretty much the same, until I tried these. I just wish I knew where to get them in larger quantities. 

Along those same lines, although I usually just make them from scratch, if you like to use pancake mix, I think the Hungry Jack pancake mix is the best out there too. I don't know what they do that's so much better, lol.


----------



## jeffreyamanning (Oct 30, 2008)

If you don't like the taste, you can put mayo, butter, salt, and pepper in them and they will taste more like homemade.


----------



## stranger (Feb 24, 2008)

and you can put a quick shake of garlic powder and a couple TBs of parsley or grated parmesan cheese in them soon as they come off the stove. I don't eat potatoes of any kind but know that I would if was in a corner. when prepping, it's always good to have plenty of different herbs and spices to change the taste of foods,. even lemon pepper, butter buds, montreal chicken,canadian steak,dash, ect.

when i did eat potatoes, i nuked them in the micro and put salsa on them.


----------

